# greatest american dog discussion



## coco79 (Aug 16, 2008)

here you can discuss the show "greatest American dog"
this show rules my 3 favoirte dog pairs are
bill and star
michal and prestly
jd and galaxy


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 16, 2008)

I hope you realize that a vast majority of people on the forum aren't from America.

And who the hell watches this show?


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 16, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> I hope you realize that a vast majority of people on the forum aren't from America.
> 
> And who the hell watches this show?


I hope you realise that there are plenty of people who _are_ from America, and that you are not the authority on what people watch on TV.


----------

